
Introducing R: a 6-axis smart assistant, designed by Teenage Engineering - fiatpandas
https://raventech.cn/r
======
fermienrico
I wonder how many people find these types of emotion-bots actualy worth of the
hefty price? I feel like the novely wears off quickly. I've never owned one
but I just get a weird feeling of having emotions for a bot. I'd much prefer
getting a dog.

